# Top ten North American Cities(Including C.A./Mexico/Caribbean)



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

1.San Francisco
2.Chicago
3.Vancouver
4.New York
5.Boston
6.Montreal
7.D.C.
8.Charleston
9.Santo Domingo
10.San Antonio


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Is that a personal list or from a publication?


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a personal list. I'm copying the top 10 in europe list. List your favorite cities!!!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Only the ones I've visited:

1-Seattle
2-Portland
3-Guadalajara
4-San Diego
19.5-Los Angeles
58- San Bernardino


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

1.- New York 
2.- Mexico City 
3.- Miami 
4.- Cancun
5.- Montreal
6.- Guadalajara
7.- Guatemala City
8.- Panama City
9.- Vancouver
10.-Boston

Been in each of them


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

ummm... what's the category?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3.Toronto
4. Mexico City
5. Panama City
6. Monterrey
7. Montreal
8. La Habana
9. Guatemala City
10. Vancouver


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Did someone say "boring"?






:runaway:


----------



## urbanófilo (May 22, 2008)

¿¿¿¿Boring????????

No particular order...

Montreal
NewYork
San Francisco
México City
Cancun
Antigua
Santo Domingo
Chicago


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

yooik4890 said:


> Just a personal list. I'm copying the top 10 in europe list. List your favorite cities!!!


(keep in mind, when it comes to North America, other than a trip to Atlanta, I have only been in the Midwest/Northeast US and Central Canada, so no other cities included unfortunately)

1. NYC
2. Toronto
3. Montreal
4. Chicago
5. Boston
6. Washington DC
7. Atlanta
8. Philadelphia
9. Pittsburgh
10. Providence


----------



## johnd690 (Jun 3, 2009)

1. New York
2. Los Angeles
3. Montreal
4. San Francisco
5. Miami
6. Montego Bay
7. Mexico City
8. San Juan
9. Washington D.C.
10. Chicago


----------



## WiGgLz01 (May 23, 2009)

Whoa only one person mentions Seattle? 

What's with that? Beautiful scenery, frendly people, an 100000000000000s of more things to see.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

1. New York City

2-7. Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, San Francisco, Chicago, Los Angeles

8. Boston

9. Washington DC

10-11. Seattle, San Diego 

(I haven't been south of Ensanada or Florida, nor have I been to Houston, Miami, Philly, or the major Texas cities)


----------



## Vicman (May 28, 2007)

yooik4890 said:


> 1.San Francisco
> 2.Chicago
> 3.Vancouver
> 4.New York
> ...


First of all you´re wrong!! It´s not necessary "TO INCLUDE MEXICO"!!!!!!:bash: come on man Mexico is North America, America is not only USA as you use to say, this thread should be continental, actually this is the idea (as top ten european cities), i think that we, all the people who live in the american continent, must be "friends", not North America, not Central America and not South America, just America Continental at least here in SSC.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

No order:

NYC
SF
Philadelphia
Chicago
Boston
LA
Toronto
Vancouver
Montreal
Havanna


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Boston
2. San Francisco
3. New York
4. Chicago
5. Washington D.C.
6. Montreal
7. San Diego
8. San Juan
9. San Antonio
10. Toronto


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. San Francisco
5. Miami
6. Mexico City
7. Boston
8. Vancouver
9. Antigua de Guatemala
10. Philadelphia

(not an easy list when limited to just ten ... wanted to include Montreal, Seattle and Atlanta, but they got bumped. I love both Santo Domingo and La Habana but for history, architecture and shear charm and elegance Antigua de Guatemala really astonishes!). And ... YES! ... Philadelphia deserves to be on this list!!! :yes:


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

1. New York
2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. Vancouver
5. Cancun
6. Los Angeles
7. Montreal
8. Niagara Falls
9. Quebec City
10. Calgary


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

01 New York
02 Montreal
03 Toronto
04 San Francisco
05 Los Angeles

06 Vancouver
07 Havana
08 Halifax
09 Mexico City
10 Quebec City


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

My favorites in this order:

New York
Vancouver
Montreal
Chicago
San Diego
San Francisco
Quebec City
Toronto
Boston
Miami (I love Ft Lauderdale in winter) :nuts:


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

Just in Alphabetical Order

Atlanta
Boston
Chicago
Houston
Los Angeles
Mexico City
Montreal
New York City
Toronto
Vancouver


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

1. Vancouver
2. Seattle
3. Chicago
4. Portland, Oregon
5. Philadelphia
6. San Diego
7. Boston
8. Toronto
9. Victoria, B.C.
10. Providence, R.I.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

In no particular order ...

Toronto
Montreal
Quebec City
New York
Chicago
Boston
Havana
Vancouver
Mexico City
and ...
Harry Potter world when it opens in 2010.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

My list:

New York
Chicago
Quebec City
Los Angeles
Toronto
Cancun
Las Vegas
Washington
Mexico City
Vancouver
San Francisco


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

So many incredible cities in very different countries, I can't reduce it to only 10 :dizzy:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Vancouver
2. Montreal
3. San Francisco
4. New York
5. Mexico City
6. Chicago
7. Atlanta
8. San Diego
9. Toronto
10. Panama City


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

my list of top ten north american cities....
1. new york city
2. chicago
3. toronto
4. miami
5. vancouver
6. san francisco
7. new orleans
8. mexico city
9. los angeles
10.seattle/las vegas


----------

